# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  party time

## didier

Just a couple from yesterday, nice sunset party.

----------


## didier

a couple more

----------


## MIke R

I miss my Junie time with my Junie friends......looks good

----------


## andynap

> I miss my Junie time with my Junie friends......looks good



I heard there's no place to eat-- :uncomfortableness:

----------


## amyb

It was a wonderful gathering, Mike,  about 30 of us.The setting and the hospitality were amazing. Thank you so much Charles and Betty. You and your warm friendly kinfolk absolutely enhance the forum experience on St -Barth.

----------


## MIke R

> I heard there's no place to eat-- :uncomfortableness:




Not a problem for me...I love cooking there :eagerness:

----------


## cec1

Looks like a successful party!

----------


## amyb

Denis the house has charm and wonderful plantings, gardens, and structures.. What's not to like about 270 degree views of our favorite island?

I have to say that the thought of this villa one day  being sold as a tear down is saddening.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I have to say that the thought of this villa one day  being sold as a tear down is saddening.



IT IS?!?!!?

How could someone improve on that villa?!?!?

----------


## elgreaux

group photo....

----------


## cec1

WOW!  Great lookin' group, & what a view!

----------


## Toni

Yes, Betty and Charles have done it again... What a night with fabulous food, refreshing libations (including specially made ti punch!) and best of all, the warm hospitality of Betty and Charles and their extended family. 

We missed you, Ellen, but a big thank you to Rosemond for the group shot. 

It was a special night.

----------


## GramChop

Oh, look at all those happy people!  These villa gatherings are one of the most fun parts of my visiting St Barths.  The views from this villa are to die for!  So happy to see so many smiles.

----------


## davesmom

Stunning group with a background equal to the people!  Beautiful!!  Hope I get to meet you some day!

----------


## tim

Being a Junie in St. Barth, what a wonderful experience!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Karen

Looks like a great time!!!!!

----------


## ashland

Dear SBHonliners',  we got in this morning and I just turned on my phone and computer.  I wanted to say that we enjoyed meeting old friends and making new ones and thank you all for coming to the gathering.  I'm putting out lots of fires right now but I will post more when I get a chance.  It was great to spend time with all of you.


Charles Jr.

----------


## amyb

Happy to hear you are home safe and sound. Y'all take care now!

Hugs
Amy

----------

